# Bowel adhesions



## fallen angel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi everyone, I am posting this topic as I am very intrigued by something my consultant said to me. I was booked in for a lap & dye back in february but because I was recovering from a viral infection I couldn't have the procedure. However when I was called in to see the consultant before the op I mentioned to him that I suffer from pains in my pelvic area when I go to the toilet for a number 2, and he said that it sounded as though my bowel may be sticking to my womb, and that if it was something he could fix, ie cut the adhesion, then he would. What I am wondeing is if he does find that my womb is stuck to my bowel and manages to cut it away, does that mean that I will be able to conceive again afterwards? I have tried to do some research on this but I have found nothing to help me in this question, only the cause and the cure, but nothing about it helping in fertility. If anyone can give me any clues on this one I would really appreciate it, thanks for your help, regards, Caroline x


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Caroline

I had a lap and dye in Feb which was all clear except bowel adhesions. These were removed and the discomfort has gone. I have irritable bowel, which has been greatly improved. I asked my consultant if the adhesions had contributed to fertility problems but she said many people have them without realising and they usually don't cause any problems unless attached to the ovaries. Hope this helps.

Shooting Star


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

not sure if this will help much.
I had my appendix out when I was young and during the operation my appendix burst... anyway, last year I had to have a lap done to remove one of my tubes as it was blocked and had what was caused a hydrosalpinx in it (toxic fluid which can kill off embies etc) anyway, whilst having this done they found out that I had a lot of adhesions in that area (caused by my appendix troubles) and my right tube was stuck to bits of by bowel etc and had to be seperated etc...  for me the only way to conceive is through ICSI as my dh has antibodies in his wrigglers - however I still have one tube so I'm guessing if I was trying with a more fertile man I'd stand a better chance now my hydro has gone.

Do you actually know if your tubes are damaged / blocked at all??  I'm guessing it all could be linked??
I'm guessing really you won't know more about how it will affect your fertility until after you've had your lap and die.
Best of luck,
Helen xx


----------



## fallen angel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi all,
thanks for your replies. I have very regular periods, I can pinpoint it to the day they are that regular, and the only reason I am thinking that the adhesions may be what is causing my infertility is because I was so fertile before I had a termination 7 years ago, and since that I have not been able to conceive, and as the pains in my abdomen started after this I am kind of convinced that it has something to do with the temination, in that that was how I must have got the adhesions. I dont know if my tubes are blocked but I suppose I wont really know anything until after the lap & dye, but I hate waiting for things lol, I am one of those people who wants everything yesterday lol. Thanks for all your help though, I will let you know what happens after tomorrow, regards, Caroline x


----------



## fallen angel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi all just an update to let you know I had lap and dye on monday and it was clear so I have to see consultant in 6 weeks to see what we can do from here. I suppose it is good news, and I am hoping that maybe it was just the clear out that I needed, as everyting else is absolutely fine, so cons even said he doesnt know why I'm not getting pregnant, but we will have to see. Thanks for everyones interest, regards, Caroline x


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Caroline,

Glad to hear everything went well for you on Monday.

xx


----------

